
When the signal is in the noise: Exploiting Aircloak's Diffix anonymization - Cynddl
https://cpg.doc.ic.ac.uk/blog/aircloak-diffix-signal-is-in-the-noise/
======
aerdna91
Author here, feel free to ask me any question!

------
Cynddl
Direct link to the research paper (might have less context):
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1804.06752.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1804.06752.pdf)

